# DVD's o DVDs?



## on a rose

Saludos,

Tengo una duda (la que no veo en ningún foro previo). En inglés es un error muy común escribir "CD's", "DVD's", "DJ's", etc., usando el apóstrofe para indicar que es plural, cuando en realidad indica que es posesivo, y debería escribirse sin él. Veo que generalmente se escribe en español también con el apóstrofe, y quiero saber si es por equivocación también.

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Dudu678

_DVD. Los DVD._

Cualquier otra cosa me daña la vista. El uso del apóstrofo no sé si se ha generalizado por ignorancia, como tantas otras aberraciones, pero es incorrecto.

Cito del DPD (c) RAE:


> *3.* *Plural.* Aunque en la lengua oral tienden a tomar marca de plural ([oenejés] = ‘organizaciones no gubernamentales’), son invariables en la escritura: _las_ _ONG;_ por ello, cuando se quiere aludir a varios referentes es recomendable introducir la sigla con determinantes que indiquen pluralidad: _Representantes de algunas/varias/numerosas ONG se reunieron en Madrid._ Debe evitarse el uso, copiado del inglés, de realizar el plural de las siglas añadiendo al final una _s_ minúscula, precedida o no de apóstrofo: *_CD’s, _*_ONGs_.



Como ves, en el lenguaje hablado sí se coloca una s, pero no en el escrito.


----------



## Bienvenidos

I agree with Dudu; i.e. Los Johnson, etc.

EDIT: We're talking about the Spanish here, not the English


----------



## Dudu678

Bienvenidos said:


> I agree with our good friend Dudu; definately is DVDs the apostrophe use is sooo wrong!!


Careful! In English it is _DVDs_ but in Spanish it is _DVD_, even if we say "DVDs" when talking.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Oh, we're not talking about the English??    Whoops.  It just bothers me when people write "DVD's, CD's and MAC'S"...next thing you know, they will be "word's, letter's and sentence's"


----------



## Loob

I vote with Dudu too.  The "grocer's apostrophe" is horrendous enough in English: it would be awful to think of it spreading to Spanish!


----------



## on a rose

Thank you all very much! I find this interesting. So, when you see a sign up in a store that reads "CD's en venta"...it should really be "CD en venta"? Maybe it's just my intrinsic English need to see a plural "s" at the end...but doesn't that look singular to you?


----------



## Bienvenidos

Well, Spanish doesn't have apostrophes at all, so it would look weird.


----------



## Dudu678

on a rose said:


> Thank you all very much! I find this interesting. So, when you see a sign up in a store that reads "CD's en venta"...it should really be "CD en venta"? Maybe it's just my intrinsic English need to see a plural "s" at the end...but doesn't that look singular to you?


Si realmente necesitas indicar el plural en un cartel, y no puedes indicarlo con algo como

_10 CD en venta
CD vírgenes

_entonces utilizaría la norma del inglés, pero ¡nunca el apóstrofo!


----------



## on a rose

So which are you saying looks better, "CDs en venta" or "CD en venta"? Yes Loob, I understand that, if you read my first post.


----------



## Dudu678

Loob said:


> In English, it should be CDs....


And there's that. 

CD's is wrong in both Spanish and English.


----------



## on a rose

Claro, nunca tenía ninguna duda acerca del inglés!!! 
Dale, ya me siento satisfecha, ¡gracias!


----------



## Bienvenidos

on a rose said:


> Claro, nunca tenía ninguna duda acerca del inglés!!!



    Your English and Spanish are great.  I wish all people knew it's "CDs" and not "CD's," though.  Have a nice day.  Saludos


----------



## Loob

on a rose said:


> So which are you saying looks better, "CDs en venta" or "CD en venta"? Yes Loob, I understand that, if you read my first post.


 
Srry, I knew you knew that.

The good thing is that we've all reached the conclusion that CD's is wrong both in English and in Spanish!

Loob


----------



## geostan

on a rose said:


> Saludos,
> 
> Tengo una duda (la que no veo en ningún foro previo). En inglés es un error muy común escribir "CD's", "DVD's", "DJ's", etc., usando el apóstrofe para indicar que es plural, cuando en realidad indica que es posesivo, y debería escribirse sin él. Veo que generalmente se escribe en español también con el apóstrofe, y quiero saber si es por equivocación también.
> 
> ¡Gracias de antemano!



Se trata del apóstrofo.  Apóstrofe es otra cosa.

Cheers!


----------



## on a rose

¡De verdad es apóstrofo! Gracias geostan, nunca me fijaba en la diferencia.


----------



## gramatica

Claro, nunca tenía ninguna duda acerca del inglés!!! 
Dale, ya me siento satisfecha, ¡gracias!

Que significa "Dale" en esta frase? Es igual que "De acuerdo/Bueno/Okay?"
Gracias


----------



## Dudu678

gramatica said:


> Que significa "Dale" en esta frase? Es igual que "De acuerdo/Bueno/Okay?"
> Gracias


Sí. Sin embargo, no es algo que oirías en España.


----------



## gramatica

De acuerdo. Gracias


----------



## on a rose

Ups perdón, a veces me olvido de que no es una palabra universal, ya que en la Argentina se usa un MONTÓN, como tantas otras que no se dicen en otras partes (y sí, es igual como "de acuerdo" o "vale", o "alright" en inglés).


----------



## lazarus1907

En español no cabe duda alguna, ya que es lo que explican claramente todos los diccionarios y gramáticas: Los DVD.

Pero en inglés parece que el apóstrofo sí puede usarse con esta intención cuando se trata de letras o números (but not dates!):


> *apostrophe*
> *3 *the mark ( ' ) used before the letter ‘s’ to show the plural of a letter or number, as in _How many 3’s are there in 9?_ and _There are two m’s in ‘comma’._


Otras fuentes no están de acuerdo con esto.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola,


> Oh, we're not talking about the English??    Whoops.  It just bothers me when people write "DVD's, CD's and MAC'S"...next thing you know, they will be "word's, letter's and sentence's"


De Mafalda, por Quino, publicado en 1.978:
"Almacén Don Manolo no tiene lentejas, sino lenteja's"
Esto de las <'s> ya viene de lejos... 
Alexa


----------



## Loob

> Just in passing...In English it is not a common “mistake” to write DVD’s rather than DVDs. Both are accepted styles, at least in AmE. I personally prefer to include the apostrophe. (Edit: particularly after dates such as the 1940’s)


 
My beloved _Fowler's Modern English Usage _says of the apostrophe:

"It may occasionally be used before a plural _s_ as a device for avoiding confusion, but this should not be extended beyond what is necessary for that purpose.  We may reasonably write_ dot your i's and cross your t's_, but there is no need for an apostrophe in _.... one million whys,_ or for the one we sometimes see in such plurals as M.P.s, A.D.C.s, N.C.O.s, the 1920s, etc." 

I would say this still represents standard BrE usage (but there's a lot of the non-standard type around!)


----------



## Food for thought

on a rose said:


> Ups perdón, a veces me olvido de que no es una palabra universal, ya que en la Argentina se usa un MONTÓN, como tantas otras que no se dicen en otras partes (y sí, es igual como "de acuerdo" o "vale", o "alright" en inglés).


----------



## Food for thought

An interesting thread!

So how do I translate "DVD library"?
"Biblioteca de DVD" ¿?


----------



## Julvenzor

Food for thought said:


> An interesting thread!
> 
> So how do I translate "DVD library"?
> "Biblioteca de DVD" ¿?




En un sentido estricto, *sí*. Aunque también puede traducirse como "catálogo", "historial", "lista" o "recopilación" según el contexto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Food for thought

Gracias Julvenzor. Es un servicio complementario ofrecido en un hotel. Creo que habrá que dejarlo como biblioteca.


----------

